# 120 Gallon - High Tech Planted Tank



## Peter_biz

Hello!

I have been working on my new tank setup, slowly but surely, and have finally reached the scaping part 

I have attached a few photos and was hoping to get any opinions, suggestions or comments.

The tank is a 120gal and I am using Netlea substrate.
The driftwood has been anchored to flat rocks under the substrate and I have placed the other rocks (forgot what they are called.....purchased from Aquainspiration) in what I think looks like a pleasing arrangement.
Tried to create a "cave/cavern" on the left side.

I still have 4 or 5 additional large rocks (of the same variety) that I can add to the tank.

How'd I do?


----------



## Will

Awesome plumping. Tank will have some wicked flow pattern.

The wood is nice. I'd just suggest using all that dragon stone more effectively by sticking a pointed end into the substrate and having them point out of the substrate on an angle. And you can have them point in mostly the same direction or make them criss-cross.

Great looking tank so far!


----------



## Jsu

You should tie a few different species of moss on the branches of the stub. i.e peacock moss, fissidan, flame... also drill little holes on the top of the stub and attach anubius or other semi-aquatic plants to it.

Look @ this.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/149265-120-gallon-ada-like-ditched-dutch.html


----------



## iBetta

did you get the wood from aquainspiration too? i think you should move the two gray rocks thats hidden behind the wood more towards the left (so that they arent hidden) because it would seem to be a bit of waste not to show them to their entirety. just my two cents . its coming along great! 
any ideas for livestock? a school of rasboras/tetras?


----------



## Peter_biz

Thanks for the replies!

The wood came from the wild.. no purchase neccessry  I boiled and cured in a big metal "oil" drum... and that process leached out most of the tannins.

I haven't really thought ahead to livestock... This is a large tank and I once saw a group of roseline sharks at a Big A's and loved the way they were schoolin in the current.

Anyways I tried out the suggestions and didn't quite like the grey rocks in any other place than where they are. So instead I raised them up as much as I could to make them more visible. I did however add more of the dragon stones as you can see in the photos.

This is it... done my scape


----------



## iBetta

oh roselines! thatd be breathtaking too! 

good scape good scape!


----------



## Will

Oh I didn't realize there were two types of stone. I'd say just stick with the dragon stone!

i have 9 roselines in the 75G tank, and they are just beautiful fish. You'll love them and they'll certainly love this tank once it's planted up really nicely. I didn't realize how large the tank was till you put up the full tank shot with stand, it looked a quarter of the size before!


----------



## Peter_biz

When I purchased the stone I thought it was all the same!

It wasnt until I got home and washed off the dust that I realised that I had both grey and reddish dragon stone :| Oh well I like how it looks.

This tank is big! I got it second hand.
It also has some irregular dimentions. 55"x21"x23"
I really wanted a sump so I could keep all the hardware out of sight. It has a Coast-to-coast overflow and it is drilled for a closed loop sytem (marine). 
I painted the back black and closed up the bottom 3 holes with bulkheads and screw plugs. I'm using the top two holes as the returns with some custom pvc plumbing that I painted black. I'm 6ft tall myself and I wanted to be able to walk up to the tank and just look at everything without bending over too much, so I made this stand 3.5 feet tall which brings the total height to 5.5ft!

Can't wait to plant this mother and get it stocked up


----------



## Will

Beautiful! Have you paid attention to the overflow and cascade into the sump to reduce the release of co2 into the air?


----------



## Peter_biz

Yes I have...

The sump is an Aqueon model 4. Picked it up on boxing at a great discount.

The coast to coast was previously drilled for a bean animal overflow which I have taken advantage of. I filled the tank prior to the scape and with some valve tuning it runs silent. The water goes through 3 - 200micron filter socks in the first chamber. I am thinking that I will add a lot of bio-media to the second chamber. (ceramic rings, pot scrubbers bio-balls really not sure yet)
I'm not doing a wet/dry...Everything will stay under water and there is no major cascading between the sump sections. The sump has a lid on the first two sections so I'm really hoping that the CO2 won't gas off too much. I put two 100 micron socks into the sump between the 2nd and 3rd section. remarkably they stay in place with no securing and the water mostly cascades right into them for extra polishing 

I really wanted to see this thing filled after the scape so the water went in last night.  The stump stayed anchored down and everything looks great.

Now to drain and plan the planting.


----------



## Will

That looks awesome! Thanks for sharing the sump and overflow info. It does look very calm and quiet, so well done. Lucky about the overflows that were existing!


----------



## joe

awesome tank!
i love the driftwood 

i could retire with a tank like that


----------



## joe

does anyone know what these rocks are called?

and is anyone selling some?


----------



## Will

Joe, it's posted in the thread several time guy, they are Dragon stone. Though that name may be copyrighted by ADA. Dragon "Rock" woudln't be though. I've seen it for sale at Big Als and various other LFS. it tends to be pretty $$$ though.


----------



## joe

i was hoping someone would have some to sell me

and i know its expensive but i like the look
i was gonna put in around 6 lrg rocks in with my driftwood and add some moss


----------



## charlie1

joe said:


> i was hoping someone would have some to sell me
> 
> and i know its expensive but i like the look
> i was gonna put in around 6 lrg rocks in with my driftwood and add some moss


Aquainspiration - 2.00 per lb.
Regards


----------



## Peter_biz

How much are you looking for?

I Have some left over.

I Will post photos later tonight.


----------



## joe

enough to fill a 20 gallon flush like 6 big rocks maybe 10-15 smaller ones

how much do you have im interested and where are you located?

are you sure its 2.00 at AI??
someone told me it was 50.cents and its like an hour drive for me....

but im interesting in getting yours to start my tank off


----------



## charlie1

joe said:


> enough to fill a 20 gallon flush like 6 big rocks maybe 10-15 smaller ones
> 
> are you sure its 2.00 at AI??
> someone told me it was 50.cents and its like an hour drive for me....


1 hr drive when your passionate about something & want it is nothing
I drove 9 hrs round trip for a tank & other stuff 

http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=LM&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=os&PTYPE=Stones


----------



## Peter_biz

I couldn't agree more!
My tank setup includes items from Brampton, Oakville, Mississauga and Scarborough! For a good deal I'd go anywhere 

Joe PM sent.



charlie1 said:


> 1 hr drive when your passionate about something & want it is nothing
> I drove 9 hrs round trip for a tank & other stuff
> 
> http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=LM&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=os&PTYPE=Stones


----------



## joe

lol as will I i have stuff from the states lol that i brought over the border

i have stuff from buffalo california vancouver markham brampton and mississauga lmao 

but i just wanna know $2 per lb or .50 cents per lb at AI for dragon stone?


----------



## charlie1

joe said:


> lol as will I i have stuff from the states lol that i brought over the border
> 
> i have stuff from buffalo california vancouver markham brampton and mississauga lmao
> 
> but i just wanna know $2 per lb or .50 cents per lb at AI for dragon stone?


I would assume you cheked out the link i posted, it may be wrong & needs a price update, i would call them to get confirmation of the price if i were you, nothing better than getting it directly from the horses mouth 

Yea i know all about the cross border trips, like a few of us did a few years ago - leave Ottawa in the winter @ midnight drove to New Jersey picked up some fish & turned around & drove back home with fish in hand.
Regards


----------



## Peter_biz

Thanks again for all the comments!
I have now changed the name of this thread so I can continue adding to it as my tank journal... should have just started like this from the beginning. --> thanks ameekplec. for your help with the title change.

About a week ago I drained the tank and planted HC that I picked up from AI... I needed 4 'cups' of it but they only had 1 available so they actually ripped up HC from some of their display tanks to sell me. 

I've read about the benefits of doing a dry-start with HC but decided against it. My work hours are long and sometimes sporadic. I don't want to risk any accidental dry up of the plants... especially under the hot metal halides I'm using. Instead I've gone submerged and have cranked up the CO2. I put two mollies in the tank to further the cycling process and 1 week later they are still happy (2 little mollies in this big tank..it must be like Wonderland for them  )

Here is the HC when first planted a week ago.









Mid week I noticed no change in the plants so I installed a ceramic CO2 diffuser in the main tank... I will go back to my in-sump reactor when things are more established and I can dial back the CO2.

And here it is this morning, HC appears to have grown slightly and there's one of the mollies frolicking 









I also added the background plants mid week.

I ordered some dry ferts from aquariumfertilizer.com and will start those when they arrive.

Now I just have to be patient and wait for things to grow in. I won't be adding any more livestock for another month or so.

More images below.


----------



## iBetta

you know you're doing a pretty good job when your HC is pearling! XD

and watch out for that hydrocotyle in the back, it will grow immensely fast and go crazy if you don't trim it and keep an eye on it


----------



## Peter_biz

Things are coming along well. I planted more HC and added moss to the driftwood...Will post photos soon.

Last night i noticed this seedling coming out of the substrate. It's not HC as I didn't really plant any in this area. Anyone know what it might be?


----------



## Will

Too early to tell, could be a bean sprout lol. Not really... Just saying its too early to even guess half decently.

What moss sp. did you use.


----------



## Peter_biz

A bean spout?! possibly from a magical bean! I can't wait! 

I used Peacock moss. I actually didn't get enough so I will have to add more moss next water change after I drain some water.


----------



## Peter_biz

*Update with photos!*

As promised here are the most recent photos...from this morning.

I added Subwassertang, Peacock moss, green rotala, an african fern, and another plant but forgot its name. (you can't really see it yet behind the log in the center) Oh and the plant in the "crotch" of the wood but i forgot that name too. I have the tags at home. 

Still have to add more peacock moss. For the look I have in mind for the peacock moss there was no easy way to attach it with string to the wood so I used stainless steel staples. I'm pretty sure the moss will totally hide the staples eventually. I will add more and continue the moss further down towards the left.

The subwassertang is not in the greatest position... I was in a rush to refill the tank because I broke my spray bottle and could not keep misting the peacock moss to avoid it drying out. Will re-arrange it probably.

Lower right corner is the African fern and back right corner is the Rotala growing tall to hide the return flow piping.

Still waiting on a delivery from aquariumfertilizers.com... till them I'm using tropica plant fertilizer.


----------



## Peter_biz

*Quick photo update.*

Wanted to give an update now that I have added livestock.

40+ fish including 10 Roseline Barbs, 10 Dwarf Neon Rainbow fish, 10 Otto catfish, 10 panda garra's, 1 Zebra loach, 10 nerite zebra snails, and about 10 shrimp. It's awesome watching these fish school in the current! I love it!
Sorry about the blurry pics. The fish do not stay still!

Enjoy for now. More to come as it matures.


----------



## default

great looking tank!


----------



## explor3r

That is an amzing planted tank, I cant wait to see it mature..keep it up


----------



## Peter_biz

*Long overdue update*

Have been meaning to update this thread for a while. I have taken many new photos but just not sat down to do an update! Not too many changes though in the tank. As mentioned in earlier posts this tank has a lot of water current... so much that the CO2 was not staying in the water. I have since removed the ceramic diffuser from the display tank and attached it directly to the return pump intake in my sump. Now the CO2 bubbles are getting smashed up even smaller and misting the tank. Things were much better after doing that. The drop checker stays ideal green colour and there are no adverse effects on the nearly 50 inhabitants.

Enjoy the photos!

Tank Shot









One of my favourite pearling shots:


----------



## archgop

Nice tank! Good job!

What plant is that in pic IMG 7714?


----------



## Peter_biz

archgop said:


> Nice tank! Good job!
> 
> What plant is that in pic IMG 7714?


Thanks!

That Plant is called Juncus Repens.

I just did another major trimming last night and have a large bunch that I could sell you if you are interested.

Peter


----------



## Peter_biz

*Big photo update*

Did a big trimming 2 nights ago. Moved all the HC to one side, added Downoi in the center, and Tonina Belem 
to the right(ish) side in front of the log.










HC moved to the left.










Downoi added in the center.










Tonina Belem.










Peacock Moss taking over the log here.










Flame Moss flanked by Subwassertang to the lower left and Fissendens to the lower right. Notice the 
Softball sized Riccia growing out of the flame moss.. that's a stowaway that I got with the moss and 
not originally intended, but I like it.










Camera shy yellow shrimp scurrying away from the lens.










Are we watching the fish?... or are the fish watching us? 
I swear he's giving me the creep stare!










My pregnant/berried Amano Shrimp! I know the eggs wont hatch but this must mean I'm doing something right!


























Newest addition to the family. Platinum Halfbeaks. The best part is that they only swim and stay at the top!


















Future addition... Blue-eyed Forktail Rainbows. Growing these little guys out ina 20Gal before adding to the big tank.


















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Peter_biz

*More photos!*

Tonina Belem is really liking my tank. 3 weeks growth in these pics. Has become really big and bushy compared to when I got it.










Found some veriegated Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides at a garden center.. in the pond plant section. "crystal Confetti Pennywort"

Added it to the front and like the white contast it adds.










I "planted" some of the big Brazilan Pennywort in the rear overflow and let it trail along the top of the euro rim. It's starting to flower!


























Decided that the HC has to go. It doesnt grow well at all for me so will be removing it once I find a good replacement.

Thanks for looking,
Peter


----------



## rickcasa

I've just been landscaping around the back and front yards and really enjoy the the gardening part of it. Planted a new Japanese maple, the Irises and Peonies are in full bloom, added a new water lily to the koi pond, got the trimmer out to keep the evergreens and boxwoods in check. Then I see your pics and it makes me want to turn my empty 120G salty into a planted setup. From my past experience with a planted community tropical tank years ago, it was very rewarding until I overcrowded it fish and algae blanketed the whole display. Lesson learned. Don't get me wrong, I love my 90 gallon corner reef tank, but your tank is very inspiring....something to really think about.


----------



## joe

do you have a container on the back of the aquarium holding more plants?


----------



## Peter_biz

rickcasa said:


> I've just been landscaping around the back and front yards and really enjoy the the gardening part of it. Planted a new Japanese maple, the Irises and Peonies are in full bloom, added a new water lily to the koi pond, got the trimmer out to keep the evergreens and boxwoods in check. Then I see your pics and it makes me want to turn my empty 120G salty into a planted setup. From my past experience with a planted community tropical tank years ago, it was very rewarding until I overcrowded it fish and algae blanketed the whole display. Lesson learned. Don't get me wrong, I love my 90 gallon corner reef tank, but your tank is very inspiring....something to really think about.


What an awesome message! Thank you.
I also take care of the gardening and landscaping at my place. My uncle and I just installed a 350 sq/ft patio last weekend. The way I see it is the more gardens I have the less lawn there is to cut 

I say go for it with your empty 120G. My tank is actually vary easy to maintain. I top up the sump with R/O water every 4 or 5 days and then do a weekly or every other week water change (usually %50) 
I try to fertilize daily with a macro/micro mix and also dose Excel. Sometimes I forget a day (or two) and nothing bad happens. The biggest chore is trimming the plants which really only happens once a month with the faster growing stem plants. I haven't touched any of the mosses since introducing them 3-4 months ago.
Algae is almost non existent because of my big "clean-up crew"

I'm happy that I can inspire others. Good luck with your big tank if you decide to get it going 

Peter


----------



## Peter_biz

joe said:


> do you have a container on the back of the aquarium holding more plants?


Sort of... This tank has a "coast-to-coast" external overflow box on the back. It's typically used in saltwater setups but I liked the clean look of the external box. It creates a spot to add some extra plants like I have done.
I got this tank second hand from a forum member.


----------



## joe

where do you get those? could i make/buy one for a 75 gallon?


----------



## Jiinx

what a great idea for the use an overflow. I've never seen that. Really unique and creative. I like how it "adds" to your tank...you can see it much more appreciably than just plants floating at the surface of your tank 

Do overflows come separately? Can you add one to the back of any tank?


----------



## solarz

Jiinx said:


> what a great idea for the use an overflow. I've never seen that. Really unique and creative. I like how it "adds" to your tank...you can see it much more appreciably than just plants floating at the surface of your tank


I've tried something like that with my Dymax IQ3, which also uses an overflow as part of the filtration.

The problem, I discovered, is that eventually the filtering media in the overflow gets clogged, and if you have a bunch of plants rooted there, it's a PITA to clean it.


----------



## joe

can you take the media out before you use it? and just have a box with running water? do they sell these at big als or petsmart etc? i wanna get one for my 75 and grow plants over my aquarium, pennywort and some hydro maybe


----------



## Peter_biz

joe said:


> where do you get those? could i make/buy one for a 75 gallon?





Jiinx said:


> what a great idea for the use an overflow. I've never seen that. Really unique and creative. I like how it "adds" to your tank...you can see it much more appreciably than just plants floating at the surface of your tank
> 
> Do overflows come separately? Can you add one to the back of any tank?


The external overflows on my tank came built in from the original manufacturer who I think was Miracles Aquarium.

I'm not home to take a photo of mine, but this is sort of what it would look like from the back.... 









It may be possible to add one of these but it would probably be costly and time consuming. I waited for a while before I found my tank for sale.


----------



## Peter_biz

solarz said:


> I've tried something like that with my Dymax IQ3, which also uses an overflow as part of the filtration.
> 
> The problem, I discovered, is that eventually the filtering media in the overflow gets clogged, and if you have a bunch of plants rooted there, it's a PITA to clean it.


There is no filtering media in my overflow box. Just the glass and the 3 drain pipes.. (only one is in constant use under full siphon)

There a is large black plastic divider that creates 3 "areas" in the overflow box... The Pennywort is in the far right.. furthest from the siphon drain, it just trails on the glass top.

I will have to take better photos of the overflow box setup and post them for all to see.


----------



## joe

yea take some pics  

im gonna have to figure out how to build my own, i guess mine will be more of just a bucket hanging on the back for extra plants. I was hoping i could buy the box tho


----------



## Peter_biz

joe said:


> yea take some pics
> 
> im gonna have to figure out how to build my own, i guess mine will be more of just a bucket hanging on the back for extra plants. I was hoping i could buy the box tho


Hey Joe this just came to mind while browsing another site... You could "borrow" some hardware that our saltwater friends often use and get a hang on back refugium to add exactly what you're looking for. It just circulates the tank water through an external box.


----------



## joe

can i buy that or do i have to buiild it?

whats the link for that site?


----------



## Peter_biz

joe said:


> can i buy that or do i have to buiild it?
> 
> whats the link for that site?


I'll PM you what I found.


----------



## Peter_biz

*Panda Garra Loaches*

Caught these rascals sunbathing on the magnet cleaner the other day.

They always look like they're up to no good.


----------



## iBetta

ahah they're so cute! what are they?


----------



## RevoBuda

Great looking tank bud... just FYI from my experience, the shrimp won't last long once the Loaches find them or worse, the rainbows taste them. I know, I had to remove all my bows and loaches from my 150g planted tank. Keep it up otherwise, looks great! Can't wait for next update.


----------



## Peter_biz

iBetta said:


> ahah they're so cute! what are they?


The store label named them Panda Garra Loaches.



RevoBuda said:


> Great looking tank bud... just FYI from my experience, the shrimp won't last long once the Loaches find them or worse, the rainbows taste them. I know, I had to remove all my bows and loaches from my 150g planted tank. Keep it up otherwise, looks great! Can't wait for next update.


Thanks for the warning... I tried to plan ahead and these are Dwarf Rainbows so hopefully they will stay smaller and leave the shrimps alone. Sometimes when I throw in the fish food I've watched as the shrimps go straight up to the surface to grab a piece... right into the swarm of fishes darting for the same food. They're fast swimmers so I hope they stay out of harms way. 

Since I bought these Panda loaches... nearing about 5months ago... they haven't grown any bigger so maybe they are a dwarf version too. 

More updates coming soon! I just had a lot of rare plants just shipped me 2 weeks ago.


----------



## RevoBuda

Peter_biz said:


> Thanks for the warning... I tried to plan ahead and these are Dwarf Rainbows so hopefully they will stay smaller and leave the shrimps alone. Sometimes when I throw in the fish food I've watched as the shrimps go straight up to the surface to grab a piece... right into the swarm of fishes darting for the same food. They're fast swimmers so I hope they stay out of harms way.


The Neon Rainbows when maxed out will decimate your shrimp. I had to remove them once they were full grown from my tank. When they are small they don't really bug the shrimp.

As for the Panda Garras - they get to like 3.5 - 4" from what I've seen.


----------



## joe

Thats so cool how there all sun bathing together
you should turn it sideways so they have more room to hang out

Tanks looking great btw! Good job


----------



## kyle

Purchased Belem from Peter,

My best investment. 

He is growing them very well and are in excellent shape , roots and leaves and no algae. I hope I can do as well as he did with his.

Also a very good price

He has a beautiful tank and set up one that I would inspire to have one day.


----------



## Peter_biz

*'Tanks' man! *



kyle said:


> Purchased Belem from Peter,
> 
> My best investment.
> 
> He is growing them very well and are in excellent shape , roots and leaves and no algae. I hope I can do as well as he did with his.
> 
> Also a very good price
> 
> He has a beautiful tank and set up one that I would inspire to have one day.


Wow! Kyle, thanks for the compliments! And thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## Peter_biz

*I love my tank *

After being set up for about 5 months, I think I have finally reached the look that 
I was hoping for in my aquarium and it looks _*awesome*_!

A recent purchase of plants from overseas arrived about a month ago and I have
since removed all the HC and Rotala Walichii... the large Brazilian Pennywort is only 
growing emersed along the tank rim where it grows much slower than underwater 
plus it flowers constantly.

The following are some more rare plants that I had shipped from an online 
aquarium retailer in Singapore called Mizu World ~ www.mizuworld.com ~
Rotala sp. Pearl, Echinodorus vesuvius, Elatine Triandra, Tonina fluviatilis, 
Hydrotriche hottoniflora, ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'pantanal', Eriocaulon setaceum.
They ship world wide and offer Phytosanitary certs. I took a chance and didn't pay extra 
for the cert. and my box of plants slipped through the system unnoticed and arrived in 4 days 
express post.

They're all growing and looking great.

On to some pictures! I'm keeping the pics large for better viewing pleasure!  Still trying to 
work out the settings on my camera.... Some areas get over exposed and too bright and 
some areas too dark.. also the colours get washed out or over saturated.. The Metal Halides 
are damn bright!

Cropped full tank shots taken two days apart.

*









By fluke the fish are all swimming in the same direction! Love it!









Tonina Belem regrowing after a major trim.









Tonina fluviatilis with Downoi in front.









Hydrocotyle Sibthorpioides in center, with Echinodorus vesuvius to the left, Rotala sp. Pearl to the right, and Elatine Triandra carpeting in front.









Echinodorus vesuvius... such a cool plant... grows curly long leaves.









The water flow causes them to grow an a angle.







*

Thanks for looking!
Peter


----------



## Jiinx

*stunning!*

Peter! It's beautiful. Great work.

I may just end up ordering from mizu! I figure if I order on Monday, it may get here by Friday?

Would you like anything else from there?

I went to menangerie (because I have no patience and I want my wish list of plants!) and I got some tonina f..they had nothing else though.


----------



## Kooka

Beautiful tank Peter, its an inspiration. Keep up the good work !


----------



## Peter_biz

Jiinx said:


> Peter! It's beautiful. Great work.
> 
> I may just end up ordering from mizu! I figure if I order on Monday, it may get here by Friday?
> 
> Would you like anything else from there?
> 
> I went to menangerie (because I have no patience and I want my wish list of plants!) and I got some tonina f..they had nothing else though.





Kooka said:


> Beautiful tank Peter, its an inspiration. Keep up the good work !


Thank you!


----------



## 03pilot

Your tank looks amazing!! Breathtaking!!

Your photos are very nice. Just wanted to share couple of thoughts on the photography side...

You can get all the fish to swim in one direction any time you want if your scare them a little bit by a fish net to make them to start swimming in a group. Then tap on one side of the tank to make them to swim in the opposite direction. It worked for me .

Unfortunately there is no camera setting that can help you to keep the highlight and shadow correctly exposed. Its beyond the capability of any camera, period. I am only familiar with Photoshop so my suggestion is based on that. I assume you are using an digital SLR? I suggest that you take the picture in RAW mode, set the exposure leaning towards the the highlight area, probably two to three stops lower from your current setting. When processing your raw file, adjust the exposure setting and export two pictures from the same raw file. One for the highlight and another one for the shadow. Using photoshop or something similar, blend the two pictures into one to get a better dynamic range. ( http://fstopspot.com/main/free-guid...tend-the-high-dynamic-range-hdr-of-one-image/ ) You can google this subject and get lots of advice.

Can't wait to see your next update. Keep up the excellent work!!


----------



## Peter_biz

03pilot said:


> Your tank looks amazing!! Breathtaking!!
> 
> Your photos are very nice. Just wanted to share couple of thoughts on the photography side...
> 
> You can get all the fish to swim in one direction any time you want if your scare them a little bit by a fish net to make them to start swimming in a group. Then tap on one side of the tank to make them to swim in the opposite direction. It worked for me .
> 
> Unfortunately there is no camera setting that can help you to keep the highlight and shadow correctly exposed. Its beyond the capability of any camera, period. I am only familiar with Photoshop so my suggestion is based on that. I assume you are using an digital SLR? I suggest that you take the picture in RAW mode, set the exposure leaning towards the the highlight area, probably two to three stops lower from your current setting. When processing your raw file, adjust the exposure setting and export two pictures from the same raw file. One for the highlight and another one for the shadow. Using photoshop or something similar, blend the two pictures into one to get a better dynamic range. ( http://fstopspot.com/main/free-guid...tend-the-high-dynamic-range-hdr-of-one-image/ ) You can google this subject and get lots of advice.
> 
> Can't wait to see your next update. Keep up the excellent work!!


Hey thanks for the complements and for the suggestions! I will be posting some new photos soon. My brother is visiting from out of town and he is somewhat of a professional photographer so I'm going to see what he can do.

Yes I am using a Digital SLR. I have Photoshop CS5 so I'll see what I can do. I have yet to trim the tank and it is staring to get overgrown but I will get some more photos on here soon.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW

this is such a nice tank. love the size, the plant selection, and all the behind the scene work put behind it. great job.... im jelly XD


----------

